# Michigan



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

We usually hit Erie, Pa. for an ice fishing trip every year but this upcoming ice season we are looking for somewhere in Michigan, preferably Lake St Clair. Has anyone ever ice fished there? Looking for lodging, fishing areas and the ususal stuff. We hit Houghton a few years ago and wasn't real impressed.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

This year I'm planning on hitting Presque a few times and I'm also looking to make a few trips to Michigan. We may try up around Long Lake and areas in that region. The area I'm looking at is around Alpena. My brother goes to Long lake every year ( I'll be there next year in Late Sept.) so he knows the area. I'll try to get some info for you. I know they have great ice up there.
George Wolfe also goes to a place just outside Cadillac that I would like to fish. I'm sure he'll jump in here when he read this.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

We used to go to alpena every year...
Let me know if you want the good lakes


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

We took a 4 day trip up to Cadillac last winter. It was a good time. The snow was a pain when we went up in Feb. It was too deep for the 4 wheeler at that time, a snowmobile would have been the ticket. We fished Cadillac Lake and caught a bunch of tiny perch and a few small pike. We fished Rose lake as well. It was more diverse. Hit some Crappie, decent gills, more pike, and also a ton of little perch. Positive, we got a cabin right on Cadillac that was nice. You could walk out your door and fish. It was also reasonable price wise, and not too extravagant for a bunch of ice fishermen.

We are kinda up in the air for this year. We have had great trips every year whether it was to Michigan or Erie P.A. but I am always looking for something different. It seemed like we had to drive an awful long time to Michigan and our rewards weren't that great. Lots of fish, but the size wasn't there. I have been researching somewhere possibly in New York....but I don't know yet.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Saginaw Bay and Saginaw River are great for walleye. Not sure if they still have it but there used to be a big ice fishing tourny called the Shiver on the River. There is a little town called Bay City that we used to stay at that had a pretty cheap hotel and you could walk right across the road to the river and fish, the hotel even had its own little bait shop.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

if you want to try New York check out Jefferson county. i went there last winter for three days. there is NO limit on yellow perch and hook and line fisherman can sell them to the bait shops for $1.25 a pound live weight. the place is unreel for big perch our average size was 10 inches and fat. there is some decent walleye and pike fishing too. we were catching about a 1 or two five gallon buckets full per person per day! ther is a bunch of little bays up there off of lake ontario. the walleye we caught were about 23 inch average and the pike were any where from 27 inches to 38 inches caught most on perch rigs. this is a very cool area and the ice was 20-25 inches thick in late feburary. hotels were cheep and fishing was good i will defently be back. Capt.Scott


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Capt Scott,

How far of a drive were you roughly? I will definitely check that area out. I just want to try something a little different, and that sounds exactly what I am looking for. If you have any other info, or if you will be heading back up, let me know. Maybe we can meet up.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

A New York trip sounds interesting would love to have soome information on the areas if you have any 
love the perch through the ice 
thanks
Geowol


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

it was about a twelve hour drive for us but it snowed from cleveland to rochester,ny. that made one long trip towing a trailer with a four wheeler and five shanties on it. the one bay we fished for walleye right at dark was called Mud Bay and the perch were in all the other bays in all depths from 12ft to 32ft. we just looked for weed beds then drilled alot of holes. you buy minnows (fatheads) by the pound up there. that was kind of weird. we used mostly crappie rigs with two ounce sinkers and a chunck of minnow. when the perchin' got slow we switched to waxmorms with little tear drop jigs. the one bay that was good perchin for us was called Chamon bay (not sure on the spelling).


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Twelve hours would be a real HAUL. I don't know that I would be up for that long of a trip, especially in the winter, but I will drive to find some ice. Not fun white knuckling it hauling a trailer and gear that's for sure.

Anyone ever ice fish Lake Chautauqua. I may spend a little time researching it. Seems like there could be some pretty good fishing there for perch/crappie, and then throw in the stray walleye or pike and I would be happy. It wouldn't be quite the drive.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

capt S
Thanks for the information like to try somewhere new this year

Usually Presque Isle would be froze if Lake Chautauqua is froze so I never make it past that exit


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

What about a trip to one of the impoundments of the AuSable river. I know this bay of 100 acres or so and between Christmas and New Year day the ice has formed on the bay, (I remember 1 year that is was not frozen at that time) But the trip would be for northern pike, yea there is panfish and walleye in the waters. But very early in the ice season the bay is just loaded with pike. We use tip ups but hand lines can be snapped also. I have a cabin in the area but full up. I can help with where to stay and where to fish. I have seen pike in the 15 lb range being pulled out. but if you have not hand lined a northern, you owe it to yourself. Should 10 guys be fishing the bay I would expect to see around 50 flags most are sub legal (24 inches) but a 22 inch pike is due a photo. Just a change of pace when some are off work anyway. It is not a famous bay and has a stupid name of "loon **** bay", but no homes or docks in this place. Good grouse hunting although.


----------

